# World's smallest fish



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Here's a fish that would be ideal for a nano tank!! It's already a hot item in Japan, i hear. Live specimens have a nice red color.

http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/news/index.php?entry=/pub/20060125-Paedocypris.txt


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

This is a funny picture.....look how the guy is using binoculors to look at the fish from a short distance away....


----------



## Lukasz (Jan 24, 2006)

Here you have got some informations:
http://www.playfuls.com/news_0903_Scientists_Discover_Worlds_Smallest_Fish_In_Sumatra.html
http://abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s1555027.htm


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Here is a picture by Mike Lo (www.geocities.com/rasbora2004) of the fish live. More pictures here.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I just came here to post this. My wife sent it to me. Awww, it's the little things that count! (at least, that's what she tells me).. lol.. anyway.. here's another article on the same fish..

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11022934/?GT1=7538


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I wonder how you would prevent them from being sucked up into the filter intake!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

This is the answer to the famous question asked on this forum: "What kind of fish can I keep with my shrimp so they don't get eaten?" :amen:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The shrimp might eat the fish.

If the nano trend continues people will soon be keeping daphnia or cyclops as 'pets' in drops of water.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I wonder if they'll ever make it into the hobby in the US?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i dont think that will ever happen...their habitat is under threat as of now..


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

at ph3 it's really gonna be hard to keep!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pity... I need some fish for my shrimp tanks that wont heat my poor shrimplets.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah with their required Ph of 3. Your shrimp would not like being thrown into a vat of acid. [smilie=l: But for those people that like having alot of fish in a small tank. These guys are perfect. :badgrin:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

lool, ph of 3... wonder if they are tolerant of ph 2. then they could live in my stomach


----------

